# Dx for bone age or skeletal maturity



## she803 (Mar 16, 2011)

Below is the report I'm trying to determine what icd-9 code to use for cpt 77072 (Bone age Studies):

HISTORY: Determined bone age

BONE AGE (HAND):

FINDINGS: 
A single PA view of the left hand and wrist was performed to assess skeletal maturity. The patient's chronologic age is 8 years 11 months. According to the standards of Greulich and Pyle, bone age most closely approximates 8 years, 10 months. A single standard deviation for a 9 year-old girl  is 10.74  months. 

IMPRESSION: 
Normal bone age. 

Thank you,

Salima H, CPC

Radiology Coding Specialist


----------

